# paint ball gun advice



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my nephew is getting into paint ball and for christmas i was going to get him the a5.Is this a good entry level gun i know from past experiance with tippman they are a good gun i had a sniper auto cocker and liked it . Is there another make to consider or should i stick with this ? i know the x7 is nice but a little expensive


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

any tippmann is a great starter gun! I bought my 98 about 4 years ago and I've been using it ever since. The great thing with tippmanns is their reliablility. The nice thing with the 98 vs the A5 is that it's cheaper to purchase at first and it's completely mechanical. The A5 has what's called an E-trigger which uses a solenoid to activate the firing mechanism. The problem with that is that you have to have batteries. I can't tell you how many times my buddy got to the field and forgot fresh batteries. 

The real sweet thing with the tippmann guns is the upgradeable capabilities. As your nephew gets more and more experience playing you can add things to the gun to make them more effective. All the upgrades are simple bolt-on items availible right from tippmann. 

I would highly recommend getting a tippmann 98 or A5 for sure. The x7 is nice but honestly doesn't shoot any better than the a5, it just comes with a few more bells and whistles out of the box.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yep the tippmans are the way to go. honestly they are so reliable and easy to upgrade... perfect starter gun. everything Mike said about me is accurate!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

awsome thank you for the advice will go with the a5 found a kit has a few things that will be nice like a tank and a few other things , love paintball myself but my knees are shot and a bad shoulder


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i've got a spare mask lying around that i'll sell you cheap if you want it

Proto Switch FS Thermal Paintball Mask - Camo

same mask.. it's out in the car so i can't take a pic right at this moment


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i still am sponcerd so if u want a few upgrades or need anything let me know and ill see what i can set up.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

another good thing about tippmans is that you can modify them so much!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

here's what a standard 98 can become after a few years!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow pretty neat looking gun myself i am going to get an x7 for me


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Mike,

Did you strip an AR-15 and use the pieces to build your paintball gun? What kind of scope you using? I havent paint balled in a while,but shoot with real firearms and the AR-15 is a great rifle.



monkE said:


> here's what a standard 98 can become after a few years!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Luke, 
I didn't strip an a-5, the mounting for every thing is a little different on those than the 98. They sell each upgrade in different configurations for each gun. 

the scope is from a company called tiberius. It's completely useless for aim, but looks cool and is great for checking out bushes before you get within shooting range. 

I've never really fired any real guns other than a 22 rifle at my uncles place, would love to fire off an assault rifle like that one day!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting, all those parts look so similar to a AR just thought i ask.You should get a good scope,some decent priced ones out there but all depends on the range you got on your 98.Got a 22 rifle as well,underated and estimated if you ask me.Cheap to buy and shoot compared to AR15 Ammo and rifle.A bit more recoil coming from this rifle compared to the 22.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya you can't really use a scope on a paintball gun, the balls never hit the exact same spot twice... they all have imperfections and spin a little different out of the barrel, even with the apex tip on, also the shot of air that fires the balls out is not exactly even every time so you kind of have to fire one shot and adjust your aim accordingly


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

cowis said:


> i still am sponcerd so if u want a few upgrades or need anything let me know and ill see what i can set up.


Who do you play for and where do you play?

Jason


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Luke,
> I didn't strip an a-5, the mounting for every thing is a little different on those than the 98. They sell each upgrade in different configurations for each gun.
> 
> the scope is from a company called tiberius. It's completely useless for aim, but looks cool and is great for checking out bushes before you get within shooting range.
> ...


Try DVC Ventures if u want to fire a real gun. Nope I don't work for them. I just had a great time when I went


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i am going to get myself a x7 can you get me a deal on one and some good uprgrades i dont care if i spend a few bucks . probaly 1200 i would pay for a gun and what not if that will get me a nice modded up x7


----------

